# sfw.furaffinity.net updated



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2011)

We've made updates to sfw.furaffinity.net, our "Safe For Work" variant of the site which makes FA work and family safe (just by visiting the domain). Previously, SFW would not prevent mature notifications from showing up in your new submissions pages. The system would show you any notices already on in your box, regardless of rating. 

This has been fixed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2011)

oh neat! that page actually makes sense now^^
i still wont browse FA while someone is watching though  but anyway, thanks! im sure this will come on handy for many users!


----------



## Akinokaze (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool, it works great except for one noticeable instance.

You can still see the mature and adult works in your own gallery.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 13, 2012)

Will this remove the submissions for you to check when you go back to the regular version of the site?  Or will those submissions basically be put on hold, until you are able to check them?


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Feb 13, 2012)

The what now?  o.o  I had no idea such a thing existed!  I can finally share this place with my more wussy sensitive friends without worrying about them tripping over adult artwork!!  

Unless, you know, someone marks their art as "general" mistakenly.  Seen THAT happen a few times.  >.>


----------



## Shad (Feb 13, 2012)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> I can finally share this place with my more wussy sensitive friends without worrying about them tripping over adult artwork!!



Just let them browse /b/ for a few hours. After that they wont care about a little adult furry artwork. In fact, they may be grateful after seeing some of the shit that gets posted on /b/. It's cruel, but effective... mwahahahaha >:3


----------



## Akinokaze (Feb 13, 2012)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> The what now?  o.o  I had no idea such a thing existed!  I can finally share this place with my more wussy sensitive friends without worrying about them tripping over adult artwork!!
> 
> Unless, you know, someone marks their art as "general" mistakenly.  Seen THAT happen a few times.  >.>


If you have adult art in your own gallery you still can't unless you avoid your userpage/gallery [don't know about scraps as I've not got anything adult in there.]





@staff I was wondering if there were any plans for a dedicated NSFW version as well? This would be handy for those who only want to use it for the obvious reasons but it would also be a handy way to open your new submissions and mass delete the adult ones if you so wish.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 13, 2012)

Akinokaze said:


> @staff I was wondering if there were any plans for a dedicated NSFW version as well? This would be handy for those who only want to use it for the obvious reasons but it would also be a handy way to open your new submissions and mass delete the adult ones if you so wish.



I'm not familiar with any plans to make a dedicated-NSFW alternative access version, but URLs containing the domain name "nsfw.furaffinity.net" do work identically to those containing the usual "www.furaffinity.net."  (I don't know if this is official, but it is presently working.)  It may not be exactly what you're asking for, but it does make it pretty convenient for linking to an NSFW submission with the warning right in the URL.


----------



## ADF (Feb 15, 2012)

It's neat but it's down to what users consider "general audience" art. I've seen some questionable pieces on the SFW site, doesn't just take genitalia on display for a piece to be awkward in the presence of others. Not that anything can be done about that.


----------



## Shad (Feb 15, 2012)

ADF said:


> It's neat but it's down to what users consider "general audience" art. I've seen some questionable pieces on the SFW site, doesn't just take genitalia on display for a piece to be awkward in the presence of others. Not that anything can be done about that.



and this is why we need a report button. Writing trouble tickets (correctly) is a huge issue for most people. :v


----------



## ADF (Feb 15, 2012)

Shad said:


> and this is why we need a report button. Writing trouble tickets (correctly) is a huge issue for most people. :v



A report button needs a none biased person on the other side, active enough to go through all the reports in a reasonable time. It's probably more a manpower problem than a coding one.


----------



## Shad (Feb 15, 2012)

ADF said:


> A report button needs a none biased person on the other side, active enough to go through all the reports in a reasonable time. It's probably more a manpower problem than a coding one.


Umm... it would practically be the exact same thing as a trouble ticket except it would read something like "[LINK] submission has been reported by [USER] for [REASON]" (or some such thing) rather than "OMG DEESE PEOPLE BREAD ALL DEM RULEZZZZZZZ!!111!!!!!!!!!". I don't know about you, but if I were dealing with trouble tickets (or reports) I would much rather read the former. A report button would make things much easier to deal with, methinks.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 15, 2012)

ADF said:


> It's probably more a manpower problem than a coding one.


It's actually more of a "_we're already 2 years behind on trouble tickets, why make something to add to that problem?_" kinda thing.
The administration hasn't became that dense (yet)

Generally, a "suggestive" or "mislabelled" upload could be settled by dropping a comment on the submission. Should the poster disagree or refuse, file a trouble ticket and pray it'll be a blue moon that night.


----------



## Kihari (Feb 15, 2012)

Shad said:


> it would practically be the exact same thing as a trouble ticket except it would read something like etc etc



One other requirement (apart from being quick and simple for the user to submit) is that such reports need to be _stackable_; that is, multiple reports on the same submission (or journal or whatever) need not create multiple reports staff-side. This would actually _reduce _the amount of overhead involved in dealing with such matters.


----------



## Shad (Feb 16, 2012)

Kihari said:


> One other requirement (apart from being quick and simple for the user to submit) is that such reports need to be _stackable_; that is, multiple reports on the same submission (or journal or whatever) need not create multiple reports staff-side. This would actually _reduce _the amount of overhead involved in dealing with such matters.


A report system would actually make that possible, whereas the TT system we have now does not because you need to fill in most of the information manually.


----------



## Kihari (Feb 16, 2012)

Shad said:


> A report system would actually make that possible, whereas the TT system we have now does not because you need to fill in most of the information manually.



Indeed, an entirely different system would be needed to handle this. The old "Help Desk" system may have been appropriate seven years ago, but it's not suitable for handling these kinds of issues anymore (though it would still be needed for general site issues).


----------



## SkieFire (Feb 18, 2012)

Akinokaze said:


> Cool, it works great except for one noticeable instance.
> 
> You can still see the mature and adult works in your own gallery.



Not anymore. That has been changed; sfw.furaffinity.net is completely free from anything but G rated goodness.


----------

